# Type C and D, vegetarian, lactose intolerant-any suggs?



## Guest (May 14, 2000)

Hi, I very from C to D daily. I am Lactose intolerant and choose to live a vegetarian lifestyle (yes fish, no eggs). I am so miserable whenever it comes to meal times because of the decisions involved. I was wondering if anyone one had some suggestions on what to eat. I eat as little of white flour as possible and stick to whole wheat grains due to my C. I also love vegetables and fruit although I cannot use dairy products to play them up. Many dairy-less sauces, especially high fat ones with lots of oil, bother my stomach also. I think a lot of it is the spicy stuff which triggers my chronic reflux. Anyway, I would love to hear some recipies to add to my boring diet of cereal and applesauce







(plus some nude veggies and some fruit). Thanks for reading.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2000)

zoe,If I haven't welcomed you to the board, please let me do so now....I'm sorry that I can't give you any vegetarian recipes.......Seems any and everything I eat will give me stomach problems at one time or another......I am a 71 year old female that has had IBS-D for at least 4 years.......I do hope someone responds with some good recipes for you......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2000)

Thank you so much for the warm welcoming. It seriously made my night. I just think it is really great that we are all here for each other, when others just don't understand. Even my parents, I am a 19 yr old female, think that most of the time I am just making a big deal out of nothing. They say, "just take some Mylanta (or Peptobismol, Immodium AD, etc.) and you will be fine. Ha!







Little do they know. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2000)

zoe,You're right------it is wonderful to be part of this group that knows what you have been/are going through.....for those that haven't been where we are, there's just no way they can fully understand.....Molly wrote a wonderful brochure for helping others that don't have this condition/disorder to understand us.....eric also has a great website with a wealth of good info......Hope this will be a good day for you....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2000)

Hi, Zoe!I am also vegetarian and I have eliminated dairy along with rich and spicy foods due to the IBS. I tend to gravitate towards Asian meals- especially sushi. Sushi never causes problems for me. Also- noodle stir fries with tofu, tamari and veggies. Being a vegetarian, a lot of the food I eat for protein is gas producing, so it always helps me to take Beano, especially when eating Mexican food.Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2000)

rllpsid (I hope that's right),Welcome to the board......I hope y'all get some good recipes....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2000)

I am also a lactose intolerant vegetarian but I eat eggs and don't eat fish. I have been experimenting with my diet lately and have found that homemade veggie soup doesn't bother me and is delicious with a baked potato or whole wheat bread. I just use water, tomato juice, vegetable stock and salt/pepper as the base and throw in whatever veggies I have on hand including carrots, cabbage, peas, green beans, celery, onions, and potatoes. After you throw them in the base they just need to cook for about an hour and the soup keeps well for a couple of days (and is even better on the second day). I have also had success eating lentils and corn tortillas. Have you tried soy milk and similar products?? I haven't but know that many other lactose intolerant people that enjoy these often. I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2000)

I have lactose I as well, but you can get a lactose tablet at the drug store, or use the lactose free milk which I get in the supermarket.


----------



## Nytebugg (Mar 11, 2000)

Well I sure no how it is I am a vegan (no meat of any kind, no eggs, and no dairy). I have a ton of low fat vegetarian and vegan cook books. Most vegetarian cook books have recipes that are high in fat but the ones that are more geared to a vegan lifestyle are usually much healthier. You might also want to go to www.vegweb.com that is the veggies unite web page. They have a bunch of stuff to read and a ton of recipes. Also if you don't already use soy milk or rice milk try it it isn't all that bad. The hard part is finding a brand that you like. It took me about 3 different brands. You might also ask at your local health food store which brands of dairy-free things they like.------------------bats!Joanna


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

i too am a vegetarian, lactose intol, yes fish, but i also eat eggs.The web is a wonderful resource for recipes. http://recipes.com (search for vegan) Also, i'd subscribe to vegetarian times or a similar mag. they are very useful.my favorite foods include lots of the morningstar farms products (burgers, chik patties, hot dogs, ground...)I also do a lot of soy cheese, but don't care for the soy milk. Tofu is great in recipes calling for ricotta or cottage cheese - - i make stuffed shells with silken tofu, and even meat-heads can't tell the difference!!







I also really enjoy firm tofu in stir-fry dishes, esp when it is sauted in oil until lightly browned and crunchy. if you have never bean curd gen. Tsao style, ask your local chinese rest. to make you some -- sweet, spicy, crunchy, and soft all at the same time. if you can't take spicy food though, it's not for you.i also have found that the moosewood collective cookbooks are great. my all time favorite recipe book is a big orange bound one - i can't recall the title, but it has recipes for every vegetable you can find, and tells what herbs and other dishes complement each veggie. very useful, esp for spur of the moment cooking which i tend to do a lot of.if you are interested, e me off-list and i'll try to send you some recipes. let me kinow if you can take spicy stuff though.


----------

